# Probably the most spectacular storm front I've ever seen.



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Rolling into South Eastern Wisconsin yesterday afternoon! No damage done, but it was spectacular. regards, Rich


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty unusual clouds. Nice shot.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks, It is great to have a camera in your phone. Would have liked to have my "real camera" with me, but...as is so often the case...I didn't. Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Good to see you're still kicking. Heck, the phones now have better cameras than the DSLRs we had just a few years ago!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Still kicking; still shooting pix; and still fishing....... 

However, if we wanted to talk about CATCHING...that's another issue. Ha Ha 

90's all week up here. Maybe I should just stay in Houston. Good to hear from you, too!

regards, Rich

p.s. I bought a yak...a MANTA from Sports Authority. It is a ten foot TANDEM YAK( 500 lb capacity) that fits inside of my van. Expanded my choices of where to fish. Would make a great photo platform, too. Stable as a rock, even with big old me on it. I even bought another MANTA for up here, since we had no easy way to bring it up with us. For $350.00 bucks ( and I had to add a rudder of my own design)...it was a deal. RG


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I bought an AIRE inflatable kayak just before getting transferred out here to Midland. Not much opportunity to use it around here. Only fish I've seen this year was a fossil!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Fossil...Ha Ha Ha! Did you catch it? R


----------

